# UBCSCC: KFC Challenge! Auto-X [May 29th] E36 Content!



## RCubed (May 30, 2011)

Had a chance to drive and snap photos today at the UBCSCC Auto-X! KFC Challenge out at Pitt Meadows airport here in BC, Canada

Some great cars out there! Took a bunch of pictures and this is what I have processed so far: (My Car is the White STi with the Vancouver Canucks colored front lip. )


Click for higher res!

Click for higher res!

Click for higher res!

Click for higher res!

Click for higher res!

Click for higher res!

Enjoy!


----------

